# So what's the deal with mites?



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok I've got a bit of irony here which has raised a question or two from this n00b. I ordered a FF culture from a vendor and it comes with a bottle of mite spray and their instructions say to use it to prevent mite contamination (DUH!) but when I look into the bottom of the culture and it's crawling with mites. Hmm, ironic. 

So my question is what's the deal with mites? I've seen threads here where people really worry about them and others that don't worry about 'em at all. So what's the scoop?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Quick answer, they reproduce quickly and can smother the fruitflies.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

After much reading and research, this is how I remember:

Mites in fruit fly and springtail cultures = bad
Mites in isopod cultures = who cares
Non-parasitic mites in viv= ehh, but good for baby frogs and pumilio
Parasitic mites in viv = very bad!

Please correct me if I'm wrong on this or missing anything else guys.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

1.) Mite Paper (prevents mites from spreading)
2.) Dust new flies going into new cultures(helps keep mites from hitching a ride)
3.) Toss Old Cultures after 28 days (breaks the life cycle)
4.) Keep old cultures away from new cultures (keeps mites from spreading to new cultures)
5.) Keep cultures from touching (see 4)

You cannot completely eliminate mites, they will be there, but you can control them to the extent that they will not negatively effect production of your FFs. I got some cultures with mites initially, now even after 28 days, I see few if any, but they are there, I'm sure. Follow those few easy steps and you'll have very little to worry about in terms of mites.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

TonyB. said:


> Ok I've got a bit of irony here which has raised a question or two from this n00b. I ordered a FF culture from a vendor and it comes with a bottle of mite spray and their instructions say to use it to prevent mite contamination (DUH!) but when I look into the bottom of the culture and it's crawling with mites. Hmm, ironic.
> 
> So my question is what's the deal with mites? I've seen threads here where people really worry about them and others that don't worry about 'em at all. So what's the scoop?


Love the mite... 

Despite some claims by some people, it is extremely difficult to produce mite free cultures. If you do it right, the numbers will stay low and not be an issue. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/70977-cannot-get-rid-mites.html#post621327

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/75765-learning-hard-way.html#post669543

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

mites are always there, but I find starting my cultures with enough flies gets the culture medium to churn with maggots the mites never really get the chance to inundate the culture. By the time the mites gain control, the flies are all fed off or starting new culture.

Peter Keane


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I wont worry too much about it then.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

TonyB. said:


> Thanks for the info. I wont worry too much about it then.


You need to worry a little since you need to keep your culturing techniques going correctly, just don't obsess over them. 

Ed


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I am pretty sure I am allergic to mites...or the cultures themselves....kind of sucks. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mydumname said:


> I am pretty sure I am allergic to mites...or the cultures themselves....kind of sucks. Anyone else have this issue?


You could also be allergic to the flies as well. Allergy to the flies is documented in the literature.. and yes there are several people on the forum who have problems with the mites (or flies). There is a good discussion here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/87544-feeding-mites-froglets.html 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ed said:


> Despite some claims by some people, it is extremely difficult to produce mite free cultures.


I thought all you needed was a microscope, a fine paintbrush for cleaning the flies, and a lot of patience!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

hypostatic said:


> I thought all you needed was a microscope, a fine paintbrush for cleaning the flies, and a lot of patience!


You also need to make sure the media is mite free, anything else put into the culture is mite free.. some way to knock the flies out without killing them... and lots and lots of patience.... 

Ed


----------



## bassistjon112 (Nov 17, 2012)

I use to have mites on and off again in my cultures. When I started using mite spray and boiling water when mixing my fruit flies food mixture, I stopped seeing mites.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed thanks for the link. I posted over there. Seems I am having similar experiences.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

What should I dust the flies with to rid them of the mites, vitamin powder?


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

TonyB. said:


> What should I dust the flies with to rid them of the mites, vitamin powder?


Yes, the same as you use to feed. If your replacing every six months as you should you'll have plenty. You just don't want to try and get every last fly out of your dusting container. This should leave mites in the dust at the bottom. I also never tip the cup into another, I have a slightly larger container that I place my culture cup in and let the flies climb over the side


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Perfect answers. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been making cultures for the past couple months, I haven't seen any mites, but I don't doubt they are there. I use heated RO water to mix my FF food, and I'm using all-natural aspen shavings from the floral department in the cultures for the flies to climb on. I also store the cultures in different locations. One is on top the fridge, one is near the frog tank, and a third is by my aquarium (my bettas like to eat the flies too).


----------

